# Hello, I'm new.



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

hello! I'm F4F Wildcat, I used to study WWII aircraft when I was younger.
I did a lot of research, including my fav planes, especially my name.
I hope you'll welcome me into these forums. I'm in other forums of another subject that are the same type, so I know my way around it mostly.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks. I've always welcomed new people in other forums that I go to, guess I'm on the other side of the fence now, huh? LOL!
Whoa, you're a moderator, huh? didn't even see that until now!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 26, 2007)

F4F Wildcat said:


> Hey, thanks. I've always welcomed new people in other forums that I go to, guess I'm on the other side of the fence now, huh? LOL!
> Whoa, you're a moderator, huh? didn't even see that until now!


We like all new members to feel at home - I'm sure you've been through a few of the threads. Some of us could be a bit crusty but it keeps the riff-raff out. There are many here who are also pilots, maintainers, engineers and historians so we have a great mix of folks.

Again, welcome and enjoy!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Wildcat. You'll enjoy the people here.... lots of
good folks from many countries.

Charles


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 26, 2007)

Indeed, welcome aboard.

F4F, huh?

Certainly one of my all time favorites . . . otherwse probably would not be here . . . or anywhere else, for that matter.

Rich

Break Break

CCheese -

Don't know why I never noticed you're in VaB. Just a couple hours down the road from me in Richmond. My parents settled in VaB in 71 when my father retired from the Navy, had a place in Thoroughgood about 200 yards from old Adam's house. Sold out in 01.

R


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, all. I appreciate it.

Yeah, R Leonard. A fav of mine for a while now, 
also cause I'm near O'Hare as well. 
There's a mock-up of an F4F there in the airport.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. You're all great. I'm sure I'll get to know you all over time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2007)

Weclome to the house of fun mate. I'm sure that you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

Many Thanks, Lucky!

Man, I'm tired. I've tried a million differn't pics online to use as a signature, but they've ALL FAILED! Can anyone help me out? how small do they have to be?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome fellow Wildcat!


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 27, 2007)

There's two of you now? 

Welcome to Warbirds Forums, F4F Wildcat


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2007)

Gidday F4F Wildcat welcome from down under...


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 27, 2007)

*Laughs at BF109 g* I guess you could say that. Thought the same thing
when I saw him shortly b4 I registered. Thanks a lot, Wayne!


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not another bloody Wildcat. Christ some one call a Vet. The buggers are breeding. Sorry F4f just having a joke with your name and at Wildcats expense. You will find Aussies are like that. No offense mate. And by the way welcome to the site


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 28, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Not another bloody Wildcat. Christ some one call a Vet. The buggers are breeding. Sorry F4f just having a joke with your name and at Wildcats expense. You will find Aussies are like that. No offense mate. And by the way welcome to the site



Wildcat#2 I'm warning you now there are a lot of wiseguys and jokers here so hang tough and remember it's really all in fun. there are a lot of great people here. Welcome to the best forum on the WWW.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 29, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Not another bloody Wildcat. Christ some one call a Vet. The buggers are breeding.



If I am breeding I stuffed up somewhere, look at what popped out, a bloody yank! I'm so ashamed. Hopefully that night with the English woman doesn't result in a Martlet joining the site!


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 29, 2007)

No problems guys. Forgot to check this thread. Oooppps! Hello, thanks for the warning, DOUGRD. Nice Avvy. Thanks, Wildcat. We better force 
Emac44 into an alley and show him what the best plane of WW2 really is! You with me, Wildcat?!! LOL!


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 29, 2007)

F4F Wildcat said:


> No problems guys. Forgot to check this thread. Oooppps! Hello, thanks for the warning, DOUGRD. Nice Avvy. Thanks, Wildcat. We better force
> Emac44 into an alley and show him what the best plane of WW2 really is! You with me, Wildcat?!! LOL!



No chance of that mate. Lancaster fan mate. Only Alley I have ever been up mate was for a quick piss after 1 to many Brown frothy sherberts (BEER) in Brisbane on a night out when I was a young buck. But on that occassion never found a Wildcat. May have pissed on an Alley cat by mistake but I was to damned pissed (drunk) to notice


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 29, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> If I am breeding I stuffed up somewhere, look at what popped out, a bloody yank! I'm so ashamed. Hopefully that night with the English woman doesn't result in a Martlet joining the site!



So you should be ashamed mate. Bloody hell what have we always told you. Don't stick one eyed trouser snake into any bloody hole mate. As for English women my ex wife was English. Ok I admit it I ****** up. But at least 2 good things came out of it. My son and me getting divorced


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

*Yawns* did you say something? Sorry, I was ignoring you... LOL


----------

